# Frozen Throne is out!



## blastic (Jul 2, 2003)

Who has it?  What do you think.

I find the story mode boring, online is much better.


----------



## i am yujin (Jul 2, 2003)

It runs a lot better for me in OS X as opposed to WC3.

Is this the same to anyone else?


----------



## jimbo61 (Jul 2, 2003)

runs about the same in OSX as the first WC3 does, i didn't noitice that much speed improvment, so until i get a faster machine, OS9 plays WC3 way faster, well not that much faster, but it seems better on my platform.


----------



## ShadowCrow (Jul 4, 2003)

Must get _Frozen Throne_, can't stop playing _Warcraft III_!


----------



## Drizzt (Jul 4, 2003)

I have it, and so far it's really good granted I'm only playing the campaign right now.  I tend to find the campaigns as good ways to introduce me to unit, spells, buildings, etc. of Blizzard's games.  That and I don't tend to think of myself as a very good player so I avoid bnet.  Another reason I don't want to go on bnet is because I got tired of all the lamers that populated it when I played Diablo 2.  I figure it's no different for WC 3, and that they might ultimately make the game no fun for me.


----------



## voice- (Jul 4, 2003)

Damn! I went to the store today, they advertised that the game was due out today...they had changed the supplier and now it'll come _some day_. Dammit!


----------



## Mat (Jul 11, 2003)

I got it and it runs much smoother than WC3.  Saves take place much faster as well.  

I'm still doing the campaigns and am avoiding bnet because of all the wankers that are on there.

Mat


----------



## Greystroke (Jul 15, 2003)

try UMS...it's basically what i got the game for  

and it does seem to run a bit smoother under TFT....i had Folding@HOme running and didn't realise it until i quit playing. Usually i would have lag spikes from my slow graphics card but it didn't seem to bother it this time.


----------



## voice- (Jul 16, 2003)

Got it. Storymode was great, just like in WC3, but the end disappointed me greatly. Hoping for yet another update soon, if not for really updating, then for continuing the story...

Now I'm going through the campaigns, looking through the new heroes (purchased at taverns). Panda Brewmaster is my favorite so far...


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 18, 2003)

i dont usually like to get expansion packs right when they come out, but this one sounds awesome, Would it be worth 20 dollars, i didnt especially like the WC2 add on pack, but WC3 was amazing


----------



## voice- (Jul 18, 2003)

Hell yeah, it's worth it...and Blizzard even makes it affordable...I could buy the game and the expansion at their full price for less than another game would cost alone...

+ I really love the new heroes...not the NE hero, but all others...


----------



## kalantna (Jul 18, 2003)

I was in the beta test group II for TFT on bnet. It was completely populated by idiots dead set on winning the ladder competition instead of testing the game. I stopped testing and won't play on bnet anymore because of them.

my 2¢ worth.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 27, 2003)

I finally decided to buy FT, i cant wait to get started it looks and sounds awesome


----------

